

Beanstalk launches Mercurial support  - alexknowshtml
http://blog.beanstalkapp.com/post/21854530710/introducing-mercurial-repositories-and-svn-1-7-coming

======
alexknowshtml
As of today we have native support for SVN, Git, and Hg.

We've also open sourced the Ruby API we wrote for Mercuiral:
<https://github.com/isabanin/mercurial-ruby>

Enjoy!

